
ISPs say the “massive cost” of Snooper’s Charter will push up UK broadband bills - fukusa
http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/11/isps-say-the-massive-cost-of-snoopers-charter-will-push-up-uk-broadband-bills/
======
cloudrail
This is something that really worries me about the UK (expat here). Although
the article briefly mentioned it, there seems to be a large incompetence in
the current Tory government over exactly how technology works. Surely
discussions need to be made by people who actually have an inkling of how
technology works.

